# طلب مساعده عاجل فى ال ut



## eng romeo (28 مايو 2010)

ارجو معرفه ما هى الاكواد التى يمكن استخدامها فى الكشف على اللحامات بجهاز ال UT ومعرفه ال acceptance criteria:28:
وكيفيه عمل معايره للجهاز للكشف على ال piping


----------



## moneebhamid (31 مايو 2010)

Aws d1.1
api 1104


----------



## moneebhamid (31 مايو 2010)

in AWS D1.1 (AWS D1.1/D1.1M:2004)
go to Figure 6.4—Weld Quality Requirements for Discontinuities Occurring in
Cyclically Loaded Nontubular TensionWelds (Limitations of
Porosity and Fusion Discontinuities) (see 6.12.2.1) page 229

and

Figure 6.5—Weld Quality Requirements for Discontinuities Occurring in
Cyclically Loaded Nontubular Compression Welds (Limitations of
Porosity or Fusion-Type Discontinuities) (see 6.12.2.2)page 230


----------



## moneebhamid (31 مايو 2010)

For APi 1104
go to
Inadequate Penetration 
Incomplete Fusion
Internal Concavity
Slag Inclusions
Crack
Undercutting


----------



## moneebhamid (31 مايو 2010)

from API 1104

Cracks

Cracks (C) shall be considered a defect should any of the I
hilowing conditions exists:
a. The crack. of an! site or location in the weld, is not a shallow
crater crack or star crack.
b. The crack is a shallow crater crack or star crack with a
length that exceeds 5/3, in. (4 mm).
Noie: Shallou crater cracks or star cracks are located at the stopping
point 01' weid bead' and arc the rcsulL of weld inetal contractions
during solidificarion.


----------



## moneebhamid (31 مايو 2010)

Undercutting

Undcrcutting is defined as a groove melted into the parent
mateiial tci thc ~ o eor root of the weld and left unfilled by
weld metal. Undercutting adjacent to the cover pass (EU) or
root pass (TU) shall be considered a defect should any of the
following conditions exists:
The aggregate length of indications of EU and IU, in any
combination. in an> continuous 1 2 4 . (300-mm) length of
wcld exceeds 2 in. (SO mm).
The aggregate length of indications of EU and IU, in any
combination. exceeds one-sixth of the weld length.


----------



## moneebhamid (31 مايو 2010)

Incomplete Fusion

Incomplete fusion (IF) is defined as a suiface imperfection
between the weld metal and the base material that is open to
the suiface. This condition is shown schematically in
Figure 16. IF shall be considered a defect should any of the
lollowins conditions exist:
a. The length of an indi\.idual indication of IF exceeds I in.
(35 inni).
b. The aggregate length of indications of IF in any continuous
12-in. (300 mm) length of weld exceeds 1 in. (35 mm).
c. The aggregate length of indications of IF exceeds 8% of the
weld length in any weld less than 12 in. (300 mm) in length.


----------



## moneebhamid (31 مايو 2010)

Slag Inclusions

A slag inclusion is defined as a nonmetallic solid
entrapped in the weld metal or between the weld metal and
the parent material. Elongated slag inclusions (ESIs>-e.g.,
continuous or broken slag lines or wagon tracks-are usually
found at the fusion zone. Isolated slag inclusions (ISIS) are
irregularly shaped and may be located anywhere in the weld.
For evaluation purposes, when the size of a radiographic indication
of slag is measured, the indication's maximum dimension
shall be considered its length.


----------



## moneebhamid (31 مايو 2010)

Internal Concavity

Internal concavitb (IC) is defined in 3.2.7 and is shown
schematically in Figure 18. Any length of internal concavity
is acceptable. provided the density of the radiographic image
of the intcrnal concavity does not exceed that of the thinnest
adjacent parent material. For areas that exceed the density of
the thinnest adjacent parent material, the criteria for burn-
.


----------



## moneebhamid (31 مايو 2010)

Inadequate Cross Penetration

Inadequate cross penetration (ICP) is defined as a subsurface
impeifection between the first inside pass and the first
outside pass that is caused by inadequately penetrating the
vertical land faces. This condition is shown schematically in
Figure 1 'i. ICP shall be considered a defect should any of the
following conditions exist:
a. The length of an individual indication of ICP exceeds 2 in.
(50 mm).
b. The aggregate length of indications of ICP in any continuous
I?-in. (300-mm) length of weld exceeds 2 in. (50 mm).


----------



## moneebhamid (31 مايو 2010)

Porosity

9.3.9.1 Porosit! is dcíincd as gas trapped b) solidifyin:
weld metal before the gai; has a chance to rise to the suiface
ofthe molten puddle and escape. Porosit) i> gcnerall) spherical
but ma! bc clongaicd 01- iiregular in shape. such as piping
(wormhole) porosii'. When the si7e of the radiographic indication
produced h! ;i poi.c is iiicasurcd. the maximum dimension
of the indication shall apply to the criteria given in
9.3.9.2 through 9.3.9.4.
9.3.9.2
crcd a defect should an) of the following conditions exist:
a. The size of an indi\,idual pore exceeds ' i 8 in. (3 inm).
b. The size of an individual porc exceeds 3%of the thinner
of the nominal wall thicknesses joined.
c. The distribution of scattered porosity exceeds the concentration
permitted h!. Figures 19 or 30.
9.3.9.3 Cluster porosity (CP) that occurs in any pass except
the linish pass shall conipl!. with the criteiia of 9.3.9.3. CP
that occurs in the íinish pass shall be considered a defect
should any of the following conditions exist:
a. The dianietcr ol'thc cluster exceeds '1: in. ( 13 nimì
b. The aggregate length of CP in an!' continuous 12-in.
(iOO-mni) length of weld exceeds I/? in. ( 13 mm).
c. An individual pore within a cluster exceeds '/,6 in. (2 mm)
in size.
9.3.9.4 HolIon-bead porosity (HB) is defined as elongated
linear porosit), that occurs in the root pass. HB shall be considered
a dcfect should any of the following conditions exist:
a. The length of an individual indication of Hl3 exceeds in.
( i 3 mm).
b. The aggregate length of indications of HB in any continuou)
1 ?-in. (30tLmm) length of weld exceeds 7 in. (50 mm).
c. Individual indications of HB. each greater than '/4 in.
(6 mm) in length. are separated by less than 2 in. (50 mm).
d. The aggregate length of all indications of HB exceeds 8%
of the weld length.


----------

